# Need some help with making computer run faster (GHZ)



## deleted221210 (Jan 13, 2008)

Could anyone tell me step by step how to make my computer run faster *Such as 1.4ghz to 2ghz*
Thanks in advance







-------------------------
CPU-Z version 1.44.1
-------------------------

Processors Map
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors	1
Number of threads	2

Processor 0
-- Core 0
-- Thread 0
-- Core 1
-- Thread 0


Processors Information
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 (ID = 0)
Number of cores 2 (max 2)
Number of threads	2 (max 2)
Name Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo
Codename Merom
Specification Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T2310 @ 1.46GHz
Package Socket P (478) (platform ID = 7h)
CPUID 6.F.D
Extended CPUID 6.F
Core Stepping M0
Technology 65 nm
Core Speed 1463.1 MHz (11.0 x 133.0 MHz)
Rated Bus speed 532.0 MHz
Stock frequency 1466 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, SSSE3, EM64T
L1 Data cache 2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L1 Instruction cache	2 x 32 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
L2 cache 1024 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control yes
FID range 6.0x - 11.0x
max VID 1.363 V
Features XD


Thread dumps
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CPU Thread 0
APIC ID 0
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 0, Thread ID 0
Type 01008001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Ah
Max CPUID ext. level	80000008h

Function eax ebx ecx edx
0x00000000 0x0000000A	0x756E6547	0x6C65746E	0x49656E69
0x00000001 0x000006FD	0x00020800	0x0000E39D	0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002 0x05B0B101	0x005657F0	0x00000000	0x2CB43078
0x00000003 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000004 0x04000121	0x01C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000001
0x00000004 0x04000122	0x01C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000001
0x00000004 0x04004143	0x00C0003F	0x00000FFF	0x00000001
0x00000005 0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00001110
0x00000006 0x00000001	0x00000002	0x00000001	0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000400	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x07280202	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000503
0x80000000 0x80000008	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000001 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x20100000
0x80000002 0x65746E49	0x2952286C	0x6E655020	0x6D756974
0x80000003 0x20295228	0x6C617544	0x50432020	0x54202055
0x80000004 0x30313332	0x20402020	0x36342E31	0x007A4847
0x80000005 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000006 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x04004040	0x00000000
0x80000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000008 0x00003024	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

Cache descriptor	Level 1 D	32 KB	1 threads	
Cache descriptor	Level 1 I	32 KB	1 threads	
Cache descriptor	Level 2 U	1 MB	2 threads	

MSR 0x0000001B edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0xFEE00900
MSR 0x000000E8 edx = 0x000001C4	eax = 0xEF457C81
MSR 0x00000017 edx = 0x001C0000	eax = 0x9B708B2B
MSR 0x000000CD edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x00000991
MSR 0x0000003F edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x00000000
MSR 0x000000CE edx = 0x00130B2B	eax = 0x00000613
MSR 0x000001A0 edx = 0x00000050	eax = 0x60972489
MSR 0x000000EE edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x82B94400
MSR 0x0000011E edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0xBE702105
MSR 0x0000019C edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x882B0100
MSR 0x00000198 edx = 0x06130B2B	eax = 0x06000B2B
MSR 0x00000199 edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x00000B2B

CPU Thread 1
APIC ID 1
Topology Processor ID 0, Core ID 1, Thread ID 0
Type 01008001h
Max CPUID level 0000000Ah
Max CPUID ext. level	80000008h

Function eax ebx ecx edx
0x00000000 0x0000000A	0x756E6547	0x6C65746E	0x49656E69
0x00000001 0x000006FD	0x01020800	0x0000E39D	0xBFEBFBFF
0x00000002 0x05B0B101	0x005657F0	0x00000000	0x2CB43078
0x00000003 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000004 0x04000121	0x01C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000001
0x00000004 0x04000122	0x01C0003F	0x0000003F	0x00000001
0x00000004 0x04004143	0x00C0003F	0x00000FFF	0x00000001
0x00000005 0x00000040	0x00000040	0x00000003	0x00001110
0x00000006 0x00000001	0x00000002	0x00000001	0x00000000
0x00000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000008 0x00000400	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x00000009 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x0000000A 0x07280202	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000503
0x80000000 0x80000008	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000001 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000001	0x20100000
0x80000002 0x65746E49	0x2952286C	0x6E655020	0x6D756974
0x80000003 0x20295228	0x6C617544	0x50432020	0x54202055
0x80000004 0x30313332	0x20402020	0x36342E31	0x007A4847
0x80000005 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000006 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x04004040	0x00000000
0x80000007 0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000
0x80000008 0x00003024	0x00000000	0x00000000	0x00000000

Cache descriptor	Level 1 D	32 KB	1 threads	
Cache descriptor	Level 1 I	32 KB	1 threads	
Cache descriptor	Level 2 U	1 MB	2 threads	

MSR 0x0000001B edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0xFEE00800
MSR 0x000000E8 edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x009AD229
MSR 0x00000017 edx = 0x001C0000	eax = 0x9B708B2B
MSR 0x000000CD edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x00000991
MSR 0x0000003F edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x00000000
MSR 0x000000CE edx = 0x00130B2B	eax = 0x00000613
MSR 0x000001A0 edx = 0x00000050	eax = 0x60972489
MSR 0x000000EE edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x82B94400
MSR 0x0000011E edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0xBE702105
MSR 0x0000019C edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x88280100
MSR 0x00000198 edx = 0x06130B2B	eax = 0x06000B2B
MSR 0x00000199 edx = 0x00000000	eax = 0x00000B2B


Chipset
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge Intel GM965 rev. C0
Southbridge Intel 82801HBM (ICH8-ME) rev. 03
Memory Type DDR2
Memory Size 2048 MBytes
Channels Dual (Symmetric)
Memory Frequency	266.0 MHz (1:2)
CAS# 4.0
RAS# to CAS# 4
RAS# Precharge 4
Cycle Time (tRAS)	12


MCHBAR dump
-----------

Base address 0x0FED14000
Size 4096

0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
000 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
010 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
020 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
030 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
040 04 02 00 00 32 00 20 42 A8 02 80 80 00 00 00 00 
050 01 00 80 00 02 01 8F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
060 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
070 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
080 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
090 54 50 00 00 B0 29 01 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
0F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
140 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
150 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
160 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
170 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
180 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
190 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
200 02 00 0F 00 00 00 00 00 C0 00 03 00 0C 00 30 00 
210 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 84 00 86 00 00 00 00 
220 64 02 21 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
230 00 80 02 34 01 00 00 00 00 B6 BD 04 00 B6 3D 00 
240 00 00 00 A8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
250 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
260 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
270 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
280 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
290 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
2F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
300 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
310 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
320 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
330 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
340 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
350 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
360 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
370 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
380 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
390 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
3F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
400 02 00 0C 00 11 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2F 80 0F 
410 00 A0 86 01 55 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 99 99 11 11 
420 2D 00 00 00 2D 00 00 00 2D 00 00 00 2D 00 00 00 
430 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
440 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
450 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
460 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
470 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
480 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
490 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4D0 36 00 00 00 36 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
4F0 00 00 00 00 E8 00 DF 00 00 00 00 00 D3 00 DD 00 
500 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
510  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 0F 38 35 13 0F 37 35 
520 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
530 0A 0B 0A 0B 0F 00 80 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
540 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
550 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
560 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
570 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
580 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
590 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
5F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
600 00 E0 CB 17 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
610 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
620 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
630 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
640 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
650 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
660 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
670 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
680 49 A2 28 4C D3 34 8E E3 38 CF F3 3C 00 00 00 00 
690 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 A2 2C 4C D3 34 8E E3 
6A0 3C CF F3 3C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
6B0 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
6C0 45 61 18 C8 B2 2C 0C C3 30 4D D3 34 00 00 00 00 
6D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 71 1C 48 A2 28 CA B2 
6E0 30 0C C3 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
6F0 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
700 45 61 18 C8 B2 2C 0C C3 30 4D D3 34 00 00 00 00 
710 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 71 1C 48 A2 28 CA B2 
720 30 0C C3 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
730 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 
740 45 61 18 C8 B2 2C 0C C3 30 4D D3 34 00 00 00 00 
750 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 71 1C 48 A2 28 CA B2 
760 30 0C C3 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
770 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 
780 49 A2 28 CA B2 3C 90 24 49 D3 34 4D 00 00 00 00 
790 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C D3 34 CD F3 40 91 34 
7A0 55 96 75 5D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
7B0 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
7C0 49 A2 28 CA B2 3C 90 24 49 D3 34 4D 00 00 00 00 
7D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C D3 34 CD F3 40 91 34 
7E0 55 96 75 5D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
7F0 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
800 49 A2 28 CA B2 3C 90 24 49 D3 34 4D 00 00 00 00 
810 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 A2 28 CA B2 34 0E 14 
820 45 92 34 4D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
830 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
840 49 A2 28 4C D3 34 8E E3 38 CF F3 3C 00 00 00 00 
850 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 49 A2 2C 4C D3 34 8E E3 
860 3C CF F3 3C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
870 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
880 45 61 18 C8 B2 2C 0C C3 30 4D D3 34 00 00 00 00 
890 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C6 71 1C 48 A2 28 CA B2 
8A0 30 0C C3 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8B0 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8C0 35 39 35 37 07 08 07 08 1D 1F 1D 1F AD 13 2B 01 
8D0 FB 00 95 03 FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
8F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
900 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
910 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
920 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
930 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
940 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
950 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
960 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
970 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
980 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
990 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
9F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A10 00 00 00 04 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 
A30 30 0C 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 90 01 00 00 
A60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AA0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AB0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AC0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AD0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AE0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
AF0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B00 03 01 40 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B20 08 0A 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 A0 86 01 27 17 27 17 
B30 19 1B 19 1B 27 17 19 1B 01 17 19 1B 11 17 02 0C 
B40 00 02 04 06 08 0A 0B 0C 0D 0F 12 14 19 1E 22 26 
B50 2A 2C 2E 30 32 34 36 38 3A 3C 3D 3E 3F 3F 3F 3F 
B60 00 01 02 03 04 06 08 0A 0B 0C 0E 10 12 15 18 1B 
B70 1E 21 24 27 2A 2D 30 32 34 36 38 3A 3C 3D 3E 3F 
B80 00 00 00 00 A7 CB 09 00 00 00 45 00 22 22 22 00 
B90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 
BA0 08 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
BB0 0C 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 
BC0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 00 D0 
BD0 00 00 00 FD FD 00 00 00 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
BE0 DB B6 6D 03 B6 6D DB 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
BF0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C00 31 03 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C10 00 00 00 00 31 00 8B 34 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C20 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 B8 0B 3D 0C 00 00 00 00 
C40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C50 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CA0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CB0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CC0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CD0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CE0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
CF0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DA0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DB0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DC0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DD0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DE0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
DF0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 99 00 12 00 00 02 00 00 
E10 83 89 AA C0 80 6D FF FD FB FF FF FB 00 00 00 00 
E20 FE DD 4F 1A 00 40 C2 0C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E50 00 00 00 46 75 DE 02 00 C0 03 FF 0F 00 FC 03 FF 
E60 C0 FF 3F F0 C0 03 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E70 00 00 00 00 C0 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E90 00 00 00 00 00 00 32 20 04 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 
EA0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
EB0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
EC0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
ED0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
EE0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
EF0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F00 80 04 00 00 80 17 00 00 0F 73 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F10 22 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F20 5E 16 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F60 19 04 03 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F80 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2E 00 00 00 
FA0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FB0 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FC0 FD 0E 1F 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FD0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FE0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
FF0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 01 


Memory SPD
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM #1

General
Memory type DDR2
Module format SO-DIMM
Manufacturer (ID) (7F7F7F7F7F7FA800)
Size 1024 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
Part number B52F4S5D3
Serial number 0000003F
Manufacturing date	Week 35/Year 07

Attributes
Number of banks 2
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Nominal Voltage 1.80 Volts
EPP no
XMP no

Timings table
Frequency (MHz) 200	266	333	
CAS# 3.0	4.0	5.0	
RAS# to CAS# delay	3	4	5	
RAS# Precharge 3	4	5	
TRAS 9	12	15	
TRC 12	16	20	

DIMM #2

General
Memory type DDR2
Module format SO-DIMM
Manufacturer (ID) (0000000000000000)
Size 1024 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC2-5300 (333 MHz)
Part number 

Attributes
Number of banks 2
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Nominal Voltage 1.80 Volts
EPP no
XMP no

Timings table
Frequency (MHz) 200	266	333	
CAS# 3.0	4.0	5.0	
RAS# to CAS# delay	3	4	5	
RAS# Precharge 3	4	5	
TRAS 9	12	15	
TRC 12	16	20	

Dump Module #1
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 30 45 00 82 08 00 00 
10 0C 04 38 01 04 00 03 3D 50 50 60 3C 1E 3C 2D 80 
20 20 28 10 18 3C 1E 1E 00 00 3C 69 80 18 22 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 76 
40 7F 7F 7F 7F 7F 7F A8 00 46 42 35 32 46 34 53 35 
50 44 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 31 30 07 35 00 
60 00 00 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 99 20 20 20 F1 72 3E 18 45 31 35 35 31 39 2D 33 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 44 53 31 37 
A0 33 35 30 31 30 32 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 AA 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 99 


Dump Module #2
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 80 08 08 0E 0A 61 40 00 05 30 45 00 82 08 00 00 
10 0C 04 38 01 04 00 03 3D 50 50 60 3C 1E 3C 2D 80 
20 20 28 10 18 3C 1E 1E 00 00 3C 69 80 18 22 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 76 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


Monitoring
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mainboard Model DIXONSXP (0x27D - 0xC42E10)


Hardware monitor
-----------------------------------------------------

Intel Mobile Core 2 Duo hardware monitor

Temperature sensor 0	57°C (134°F) [0x2B] (core #0)
Temperature sensor 1	60°C (139°F) [0x28] (core #1)

Dump hardware monitor



PCI Device List
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Host Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2A00
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x903A
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
Capabilities
Vendor Dependant Capability
Offset E0h
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 00 2A 06 01 90 20 03 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 3A 90 
30 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40 01 90 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 01 40 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 30 00 1B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 01 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 01 80 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 10 11 11 00 00 13 11 00 FF 03 00 00 00 1A 39 00 
A0 10 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
E0 09 00 0A 91 31 EC 00 33 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 90 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


VGA Controller
bus 0 (0x00), device 2 (0x02), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2A02
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x03
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xFC000000
Address 2 (memory)	0xD0000000
Address 4 (port)	0x00001800
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x903A
Int. Line 0x10
Int. Pin 0x01
Capabilities
Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
Offset 90h
Power Management Capability
Offset D0h
Version 1.2
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 02 2A 07 00 90 00 03 00 00 03 00 00 80 00 
10 04 00 00 FC 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 
20 01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 3A 90 
30 00 00 00 00 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 09 00 0A 91 31 EC 00 33 
50 C4 00 30 00 1B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 7F 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 05 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 40 01 00 00 
D0 01 00 23 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 94 34 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 04 02 34 07 00 00 00 00 90 0F 03 00 BC CD 6D 7F 


Display Controller
bus 0 (0x00), device 2 (0x02), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2A03
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x80
BaseClass 0x03
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xFC100000
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x903A
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
Capabilities
Power Management Capability
Offset D0h
Version 1.2
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 03 2A 06 00 90 00 03 00 80 03 00 00 80 00 
10 04 00 10 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 3A 90 
30 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 09 00 0A 91 31 EC 00 33 
50 C4 00 30 00 1B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 7F 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 40 01 00 00 
D0 01 00 23 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 94 34 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 04 02 34 07 00 00 00 00 90 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 26 (0x1A), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2834
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x00001820
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A6
Int. Line 0x10
Int. Pin 0x01
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 34 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 21 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 26 (0x1A), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2835
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x00001840
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A6
Int. Line 0x15
Int. Pin 0x02
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 35 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 41 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 26 (0x1A), function 7 (0x07)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x283A
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x20
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xFC404000
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A6
Int. Line 0x12
Int. Pin 0x03
Capabilities
Power Management Capability
Offset 50h
Version 1.1
Debug Port Capability
Offset 58h
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 3A 28 06 01 90 02 03 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10 00 40 40 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
30 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
60 20 20 FF 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 C0 
70 00 00 DF 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 88 85 40 00 86 0F 05 00 06 17 02 20 


Multimedia device
bus 0 (0x00), device 27 (0x1B), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x284B
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x04
Cache Line 0x10
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xFC400000
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A6
Int. Line 0x16
Int. Pin 0x01
Capabilities
Power Management Capability
Offset 50h
Version 1.1
Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
Offset 60h
PCI Express Capability
Offset 70h
Device type	Root Complex Integrated Endpoint Device
Port 0
Version 1.0
Link width	0x (max 0x)
Extended capabilities
Virtual Channel
Offset 100h
Root Complex Link Declaration
Offset 130h
Link Entries #	1
Port Number	15
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 4B 28 06 01 10 00 03 00 03 04 10 00 00 00 
10 04 00 40 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
30 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 00 00 
40 01 00 00 03 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 
50 01 60 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 10 00 91 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 10 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 
100 02 00 01 13 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120 80 00 00 81 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130 05 00 01 00 00 01 02 0F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


PCI to PCI Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 28 (0x1C), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x283F
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x04
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x10
Latency 0x00
Header 0x81
PCI header
Primary bus 0x00
Secondary bus 0x02
Int. Line 0x11
Int. Pin 0x01
Capabilities
PCI Express Capability
Offset 40h
Device type	Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
Port 1
Version 1.0
Physical slot	#0
Presence detect	no
Link width	0x (max 1x)
Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
Offset 80h
Subsystem Vendor Capability
Offset 90h
Subsystem ID	0x90A6
Sub. Vendor ID	0x1019
Power Management Capability
Offset A0h
Version 1.1
Extended capabilities
Virtual Channel
Offset 100h
Root Complex Link Declaration
Offset 180h
Link Entries #	1
Port Number	1
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 3F 28 07 00 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 03 00 20 20 00 20 
20 00 F6 F0 F7 C1 FC B1 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 04 00 
40 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 01 
50 00 00 01 10 E0 A0 10 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 0D A0 00 00 19 10 A6 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 
100 02 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110 01 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


PCI to PCI Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 28 (0x1C), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2843
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x04
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x10
Latency 0x00
Header 0x81
PCI header
Primary bus 0x00
Secondary bus 0x04
Int. Line 0x12
Int. Pin 0x03
Capabilities
PCI Express Capability
Offset 40h
Device type	Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
Port 3
Version 1.0
Physical slot	#0
Presence detect	no
Link width	0x (max 1x)
Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
Offset 80h
Subsystem Vendor Capability
Offset 90h
Subsystem ID	0x90A6
Sub. Vendor ID	0x1019
Power Management Capability
Offset A0h
Version 1.1
Extended capabilities
Virtual Channel
Offset 100h
Root Complex Link Declaration
Offset 180h
Link Entries #	1
Port Number	3
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 43 28 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 05 00 30 30 00 20 
20 00 F8 F0 F9 01 F2 F1 F3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 04 00 
40 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 03 
50 00 00 01 10 E0 A0 20 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 0D A0 00 00 19 10 A6 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 
100 02 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110 01 00 00 00 FF 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


PCI to PCI Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 28 (0x1C), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2845
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x04
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x10
Latency 0x00
Header 0x81
PCI header
Primary bus 0x00
Secondary bus 0x06
Int. Line 0x13
Int. Pin 0x04
Capabilities
PCI Express Capability
Offset 40h
Device type	Root Port of PCI-E Root Complex
Port 4
Version 1.0
Physical slot	#0
Presence detect	yes
Link width	1x (max 1x)
Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
Offset 80h
Subsystem Vendor Capability
Offset 90h
Subsystem ID	0x90A6
Sub. Vendor ID	0x1019
Power Management Capability
Offset A0h
Version 1.1
Extended capabilities
Virtual Channel
Offset 100h
Root Complex Link Declaration
Offset 180h
Link Entries #	1
Port Number	4
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 45 28 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 07 00 40 40 00 60 
20 00 FA F0 FB 01 F4 F1 F5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 04 04 00 
40 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 04 
50 40 00 11 30 E0 A0 28 00 08 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 0D A0 00 00 19 10 A6 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 
100 02 00 01 18 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
110 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
120 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
130 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2830
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x00001860
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A6
Int. Line 0x17
Int. Pin 0x01
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 30 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 61 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2831
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x00001880
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A6
Int. Line 0x13
Int. Pin 0x02
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 31 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 81 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


USB Controller (UHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2832
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x000018A0
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A6
Int. Line 0x12
Int. Pin 0x03
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 32 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 A1 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


USB 2.0 Controller (EHCI)
bus 0 (0x00), device 29 (0x1D), function 7 (0x07)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2836
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x20
SubClass 0x03
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (memory)	0xFC404400
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A6
Int. Line 0x17
Int. Pin 0x01
Capabilities
Power Management Capability
Offset 50h
Version 1.1
Debug Port Capability
Offset 58h
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 36 28 06 01 90 02 03 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
10 00 44 40 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
30 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
60 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 C0 
70 00 00 DF 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 88 85 40 00 86 0F 05 00 06 17 02 20 


PCI to PCI Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 30 (0x1E), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2448
Revision ID 0xF3
PI 0x01
SubClass 0x04
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x01
PCI header
Primary bus 0x00
Secondary bus 0x08
Int. Line 0xFF
Int. Pin 0x00
Capabilities
Subsystem Vendor Capability
Offset 50h
Subsystem ID	0x0000
Sub. Vendor ID	0x0000
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 48 24 07 01 10 00 F3 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 08 00 F0 00 80 22 
20 F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
30 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 
50 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


PCI to ISA Bridge
bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2815
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x01
BaseClass 0x06
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x80
PCI header
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A6
Int. Line 0x00
Int. Pin 0x00
Capabilities
Vendor Dependant Capability
Offset E0h
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 15 28 07 01 10 02 03 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
30 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
40 01 10 00 00 80 00 00 00 81 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 80 80 80 80 90 00 00 00 80 80 80 80 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 10 00 0F 3F 69 00 04 00 61 02 0C 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 20 06 00 00 38 00 80 00 01 1C 0A 00 00 03 00 00 
B0 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 33 22 11 00 67 45 00 00 CF FF 00 00 01 00 00 00 
E0 09 00 0C 10 20 02 4C C3 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 01 C0 D1 FE 65 F4 20 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


IDE Controller
bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 1 (0x01)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2850
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x8A
SubClass 0x01
BaseClass 0x01
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x00001810
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A6
Int. Line 0xFF
Int. Pin 0x01
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 50 28 05 00 80 02 03 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
10 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
20 11 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
40 C7 E3 00 80 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


IDE Controller
bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 2 (0x02)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x2828
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x8F
SubClass 0x01
BaseClass 0x01
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (port)	0x00001C00
Address 1 (port)	0x000018F4
Address 2 (port)	0x000018F8
Address 3 (port)	0x000018F0
Address 4 (port)	0x000018E0
Address 5 (port)	0x000018D0
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A6
Int. Line 0x13
Int. Pin 0x02
Capabilities
Power Management Capability
Offset 70h
Version 1.2
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 28 28 05 00 B0 02 03 8F 01 01 00 00 00 00 
10 01 1C 00 00 F5 18 00 00 F9 18 00 00 F1 18 00 00 
20 E1 18 00 00 D1 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
30 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
40 C7 E3 77 F3 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 01 00 03 40 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 05 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 01 81 80 01 00 78 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


SMBus Controller
bus 0 (0x00), device 31 (0x1F), function 3 (0x03)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x8086
Model ID 0x283E
Revision ID 0x03
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x05
BaseClass 0x0C
Cache Line 0x00
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 4 (port)	0x00001C20
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A6
Int. Line 0x0A
Int. Pin 0x03
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 86 80 3E 28 03 01 80 02 03 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
20 21 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 03 00 00 
40 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 03 04 04 00 00 00 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
A0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 


Ethernet Controller
bus 6 (0x06), device 0 (0x00), function 0 (0x00)
Common header
Vendor ID 0x10EC
Model ID 0x8136
Revision ID 0x01
PI 0x00
SubClass 0x00
BaseClass 0x02
Cache Line 0x10
Latency 0x00
Header 0x00
PCI header
Address 0 (port)	0x00004000
Address 2 (memory)	0xFA000000
Subvendor ID 0x1019
Subsystem ID 0x90A0
Int. Line 0x13
Int. Pin 0x01
Capabilities
Power Management Capability
Offset 40h
Version 1.1
Virtual Product Data Capability
Offset 48h
Message Signalled Interrupts Capability
Offset 50h
PCI Express Capability
Offset 60h
Device type	PCI-E Endpoint Device
Port 0
Version 1.0
Link width	1x (max 1x)
Vendor Dependant Capability
Offset 84h
Extended capabilities
Advanced Error Reporting Capability
Offset 100h
Virtual Channel
Offset 12Ch
Device Serial Number
Offset 148h
Power Budgeting Capability
Offset 154h
Dump
0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 A B C D E F 
00 EC 10 36 81 07 01 10 40 01 00 00 02 10 00 00 00 
10 01 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 FA 00 00 00 00 
20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A0 90 
30 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 00 00 
40 01 48 C2 F7 00 00 00 00 03 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 
50 05 60 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
60 10 84 01 00 60 7E 00 00 10 28 1A 00 11 F4 03 00 
70 40 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
80 00 00 00 00 09 00 4C 01 01 1C 02 00 FB FF FF 11 
90 08 30 00 00 21 04 00 00 66 F0 0A 00 2F 00 00 00 
A0 02 28 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 03 00 03 00 
B0 00 00 00 00 FF 3F FF 3F FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
100 01 00 C1 12 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 11 20 06 00 
110 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 00 00 00 01 00 00 04 
120 0F 05 00 00 00 01 01 02 05 6E 1C B9 02 00 81 14 
130 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


DMI
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DMI BIOS
--------
vendor Phoenix Technologies LTD
version 1.00DIX
date 08/31/2007


DMI System Information
----------------------
manufacturer	DIXONSXP
product DIXONSXP
version unknown
serial 0000000000
UUID 01010101-01010101-01010101-01010101


DMI Baseboard
-------------
vendor DIXONSXP
model DIXONSXP
revision	unknown
serial unknown


DMI System Enclosure
--------------------
manufacturer	DIXONSXP
chassis type	Notebook
chassis serial	00030D0000000000


DMI Processor
-------------
manufacturer	Intel
model CPU Version
clock speed	1460.0MHz


DMI Port Connector
------------------
designation	None (internal)
designation	Modem (external)
port type	Modem Port
connector	RJ-11


DMI Port Connector
------------------
designation	None (internal)
designation	LAN (external)
port type	Network Port
connector	RJ-45


DMI Port Connector
------------------
designation	None (internal)
designation	Video (external)
port type	Video Port
connector	DB-15 female


DMI Port Connector
------------------
designation	None (internal)
designation	Line In (external)
port type	Audio Port
connector	Mini Jack (headphones)


DMI Port Connector
------------------
designation	None (internal)
designation	HeadPhone (external)
port type	Audio Port
connector	Mini Jack (headphones)


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
designation	New Card
type A5
populated	no


DMI Extension Slot
------------------
designation	Mini Card
type A5
populated	no


DMI Physical Memory Array
-------------------------
location	Motherboard
usage System Memory
correction	None
max capacity	1000MBytes
max# of devices	2


DMI Memory Device
-----------------
designation	M1
format SODIMM
type unknown
total width	64 bits
data width	64 bits
size 1024 MBytes


DMI Memory Device
-----------------
designation	M2
format SODIMM
type unknown
total width	64 bits
data width	64 bits
size 1024 MBytes


Software
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Version Microsoft Windows Vista (6.0) Home Premium Edition (Build 6000) 
DirectX Version 10.0


Resources
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC000000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000D0000000
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1800
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC100000
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1820
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1840
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC404000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC400000
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1860
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1880
Port I/O Space, BA=0x18A0
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FC404400
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1810
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1C00
Port I/O Space, BA=0x18F4
Port I/O Space, BA=0x18F8
Port I/O Space, BA=0x18F0
Port I/O Space, BA=0x18E0
Port I/O Space, BA=0x18D0
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1C20
Port I/O Space, BA=0x4000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FA000000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000E0000000, size=0x1000
Port I/O Space, BA=0x1008, size=0x4
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FEE00000, size=0x1000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FED14000, size=0x1000
Memory I/O Space, BA=0x00000000FED1C000


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

You should post this in the "overclocking" section...And a simplified version of what components you have in your computer would be swell...


----------



## deleted221210 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for reply. Sorry 4 wrong section. Wouldn`t let me post in OC. Could you suggest a program which could give simpler information? Thanks in advance.


----------



## floydfan (Oct 18, 2006)

cpu-z is fine, just that we don't need the dump report, just the specs...


----------



## deleted221210 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well instead of copying it out heres some BMP files

Also I have windows vista Home Premium in case you needed to know.
Thanks, ZeZ:smile:


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

The following is based solely on my opinion...There are other alternatives some in which I don't agree upon...

Well the paint isn't flying off the side of your computer but for the most part it looks like you have a decent PC. Are you gaming and want more speed? I didn't look at the dump report but based on your motherboard brand, it looks like you have a "big box" brand computer, IE, HP, Dell, etc.

If you are looking to up your Mhz performance from what you have, you probably won't do it with the motherboard you have. The alternative would be to replace a bunch of hardware components, leaving you with only the original memory, hard drive, NIC, and bay drives. So there's really no reason to tear up a computer you just got for Christmas that doesn't even have 3 months behined its' belt.

You may look into alternatives such as removing programs you don't use, removing programs from startup that you don't need starting and buying components to help improve your performance, like a larger case that improves air flow, a better video card, better Power Supply(may be required for the improvements), etc.

At least list your system specifications like Video card info and how you plan to use the machine.

-Solman


----------



## deleted221210 (Jan 13, 2008)

In reply to solman,
Yes, I am gaming and I do want more speed to enable me to play games such as half-life 2 without lag. I have an ADVENT computer which I brought from PC world.
Would it be worth asking for some money to get a better processor such as a 2ghz dual core?
I understand what you mean by removing programs and all but I have only my antivirus running whenever I play games, and I only have 3 installs, thanks for advice though.

is 2GB of memory good for playing games or should I upgrade?
I plan to use this machine to run Moderatly demanding games.
Card name: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Chip type: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family
DAC type: Internal

Should I consider replacing my video card?


----------



## deleted221210 (Jan 13, 2008)

I mean 2MB of memory, not 2GB ^_^


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

that is a onboard video card and can not be used for much but flash games you need a deticated card


----------



## solman (Aug 17, 2005)

Zeztra said:


> Would it be worth asking for some money to get a better processor such as a 2ghz dual core?


It would be less expensive and give you a more viable machine if you upgrade your Video Card. You could get the fastest chip out there but still have lag while playing games. In fact, like Owned said, you will be extremely limited on what games you are able to play with an on board card.





Zeztra said:


> is 2MB of memory good for playing games or should I upgrade?


Yes, 2MB is great.



Zeztra said:


> Should I consider replacing my video card?


Absolutely, find out what kind of video card slot you have or list your exact model. Do your research and take your time though, you have a limited Power Supply in your PC and adding a high rated PCI-E card can consume some juice so you may want to look at the highest rated card, there are many others that can let you see what's inside the orange box.


----------



## deleted221210 (Jan 13, 2008)

Absolutely, find out what kind of video card slot you have or list your exact model. Do your research and take your time though, you have a limited Power Supply in your PC and adding a high rated PCI-E card can consume some juice so you may want to look at the highest rated card, there are many others that can let you see what's inside the orange box. 

Could you tell me how exactly I can find these things out? Sorry for the inconvience. 

And also would getting a better processor affect performance at all?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

unfortunately you have plenty to buy and change 



I would say new motherboard / cpu / video card and power supply (PSU)


but before we get toooooo far / please attach a "system summary report" from Everest Home Edition (free) >>>>>> then can give more precise suppestions

just overclockign what you got isnt gonna cut the mustard >>>>> the rig you have is really more suited towards just word processing and web surfing than gaming 

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html


----------



## deleted221210 (Jan 13, 2008)

Quick question, are video cards replaceable on laptops?


----------



## deleted221210 (Jan 13, 2008)

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer ALEX-PC
Generator Alex
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition 6.0.6000 (WinVista Beta)
Date 2008-02-25
Time 18:16


--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Home Edition
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name ALEX-PC
User Name Alex

Motherboard:
CPU Type Unknown, 1466 MHz (6 x 244)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 2037 MB
BIOS Type Phoenix (08/31/07)

Display:
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) GMA X3100 (448 MB)
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) GMA X3100 (448 MB)
Monitor Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH8M 3 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2828
IDE Controller Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850
SCSI/RAID Controller Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Disk Drive Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 ATA Device (111 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530B ATA Device
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 107128 MB (58410 MB free)
S: (NTFS) 1586 MB (1537 MB free)
Total Size 106.2 GB (58.5 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter (192.168.1.100)
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
Printer Send To OneNote 2007
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834 [NoDB]
USB1 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836 [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A [NoDB]
USB Device Belkin High-Speed Mode Wireless G USB Network Adapter
USB Device RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery


--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A00 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 00 2A 06 01 90 20 03 00 00 06 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 3A 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 90 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 01 40 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 30 00 1B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 01 80 D1 FE 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 10 11 11 00 00 13 11 00 FF 03 00 00 00 1A 39 00 
Offset A0: 10 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 0A 91 31 EC 00 33 C4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 90 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D02 F00: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 02 2A 07 00 90 00 03 00 00 03 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 00 FC 00 00 00 00 0C 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 3A 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 09 00 0A 91 31 EC 00 33 
Offset 50: C4 00 30 00 1B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 7F 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 05 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 40 01 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 00 23 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 94 34 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 04 02 34 07 00 00 00 00 90 0F 03 00 BC CD 6D 7F 

B00 D02 F01: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 03 2A 06 00 90 00 03 00 80 03 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 10 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 3A 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 48 00 00 00 09 00 0A 91 31 EC 00 33 
Offset 50: C4 00 30 00 1B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 7F 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 00 00 00 40 01 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 00 23 00 00 00 01 01 01 01 00 94 34 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 04 02 34 07 00 00 00 00 90 0F 03 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1A F00: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 34 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 21 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1A F01: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 35 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 41 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1A F07: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 3A 28 06 01 90 02 03 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 40 40 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 DF 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 88 85 40 00 86 0F 05 00 06 17 02 20 

B00 D1B F00: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 4B 28 06 01 10 00 03 00 03 04 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 04 00 40 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 03 07 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 60 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 05 70 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 10 00 91 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 10 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F00: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 3F 28 07 00 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 03 00 20 20 00 20 
Offset 20: 00 F6 F0 F7 C1 FC B1 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 11 01 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 01 
Offset 50: 00 00 01 10 E0 A0 10 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 19 10 A6 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F02: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2843 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 43 28 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 05 00 30 30 00 20 
Offset 20: 00 F8 F0 F9 01 F2 F1 F3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 4C 11 03 
Offset 50: 00 00 01 10 E0 A0 20 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 19 10 A6 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1C F03: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2845 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 45 28 07 01 10 00 03 00 04 06 10 00 81 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 07 00 40 40 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 FA F0 FB 01 F4 F1 F5 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 04 04 00 
Offset 40: 10 80 41 01 C0 8F 00 00 00 00 10 00 11 2C 11 04 
Offset 50: 40 00 11 30 E0 A0 28 00 08 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 0D A0 00 00 19 10 A6 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 01 00 02 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 80 00 11 C8 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 0F C7 00 06 07 08 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F00: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 30 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 61 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
 Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F01: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 31 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 81 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F02: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 32 28 05 00 80 02 03 00 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: A1 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 2F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1D F07: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 36 28 06 01 90 02 03 20 03 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 44 40 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 58 C2 C9 00 00 00 00 0A 00 A0 20 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 FF 01 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 01 00 00 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 DF 3F 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 AA FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 88 85 40 00 86 0F 05 00 06 17 02 20 

B00 D1E F00: Intel 82801xxM Mobile I/O Controller Hub

Offset 00: 86 80 48 24 07 01 10 00 F3 01 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 08 00 F0 00 80 22 
Offset 20: F0 FF 00 00 F1 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 00 04 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 12 00 00 
Offset 50: 0D 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F00: Intel(R) ICH8M LPC Interface Controller - 2815 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 15 28 07 01 10 02 03 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 10 00 00 80 00 00 00 81 11 00 00 10 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 80 80 80 80 90 00 00 00 80 80 80 80 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 10 00 0F 3F 69 00 04 00 61 02 0C 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 20 06 00 00 38 00 80 00 01 1C 0A 00 00 03 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 F0 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 33 22 11 00 67 45 00 00 CF FF 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 09 00 0C 10 20 02 4C C3 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 01 C0 D1 FE 65 F4 20 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F01: Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 50 28 05 00 80 02 03 8A 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 11 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 40: C7 E3 00 80 00 00 00 00 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F02: Intel(R) ICH8M 3 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2828 [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 28 28 05 00 B0 02 03 8F 01 01 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 1C 00 00 F5 18 00 00 F9 18 00 00 F1 18 00 00 
Offset 20: E1 18 00 00 D1 18 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 02 00 00 
Offset 40: C7 E3 77 F3 F0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 01 00 03 40 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 05 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 01 81 80 01 00 78 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 05 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B00 D1F F03: Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E [NoDB]

Offset 00: 86 80 3E 28 03 01 80 02 03 00 05 0C 00 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 21 1C 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A6 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 03 04 04 00 00 00 08 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 86 0F 05 00 00 00 00 00 

B06 D00 F00: Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) [NoDB]

Offset 00: EC 10 36 81 07 01 10 00 01 00 00 02 10 00 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 00 FA 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 19 10 A0 90 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 01 48 C2 F7 00 00 00 00 03 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 05 60 82 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 84 01 00 60 7E 00 00 10 28 1A 00 11 F4 03 00 
Offset 70: 40 00 11 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 09 00 4C 01 01 1C 02 00 FB FF FF 11 
Offset 90: 08 30 00 00 9A 97 07 00 6A 60 03 00 2F 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 02 28 FF 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 03 00 03 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 FF 3F FF 3F FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 


--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.w.[.000000000000."[email protected] VGA Compatible BIOS. .Z.j.x...
C000:0040 PCIR...*................................t.............\.........
C000:0080 ...................................d......d......d.....0d......d
C000:00C0 ......d......d......d.....0d......d.....0d......d......d......d.
C000:0100 .....d.....0d......d......d.....0$......$......d.......... ....`
C000:0140 ".......N... [email protected] ...88.......... .1X. (.........V.
C000:0180 .1X. .P.......... .0X. @[email protected]&0..6.......... A. 0.`..
C000:01C0 .......$.`A.(00`........0*..Q.*@0p.........4..Q.*@...........=..
C000:0200 [email protected]@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@[email protected]@@.....
C000:0240 ....h[..r.<P...........t..r.<P..........0.6..2.l..4....8....:...
C000:0280 .<.D..A.6..C.l..E....I....K....M.D..P 6..R l..T ...X ...Z ...\ D
C000:02C0 ..`....a....b ...c....d....e ...f....g....h ...i....j....k ...l.
C000:0300 ...m....n ...o....p....q .......................................
C000:0340 ........................................................For Eval
C000:0380 uation Use Only....(........c-'(.+..............................
C000:03C0 ...................(........c-'(.+..............................


--------[ Debug - Unknown ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HDD Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 ATA Device
Monitor AUO2174: Generic PnP Monitor [NoDB]
Motherboard DMIMOBO: DIXONSXP DIXONSXP
Motherboard DMISYS: DIXONSXP DIXONSXP
Motherboard SROSA001.86C.0038.D.0708311650
Motherboard Unknown
PCI/AGP 10EC-8136: Realtek RTL8101 Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0) [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2815: Intel(R) ICH8M LPC Interface Controller - 2815 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2828: Intel(R) ICH8M 3 port Serial ATA Storage Controller - 2828 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2830: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2830 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2831: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2831 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2832: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2832 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2834: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2834 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2835: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2835 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2836: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 2836 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-283A: Intel(R) ICH8 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 283A [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-283E: Intel(R) ICH8 Family SMBus Controller - 283E [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-283F: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 283F [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2843: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 2843 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2845: Intel(R) ICH8 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2845 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-284B: High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2850: Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2A00: Mobile Intel(R) PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller - 2A00 [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2A02: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family [NoDB]
PCI/AGP 8086-2A03: Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family [NoDB]


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The names of actual companies and products mentioned herein may be the trademarks of their respective owners.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

is this system a laptop ????


none of the components such as motherboard / cpu / video (which is intergrated into the motherboard / power source are really upgradable >>>> or cost effective to upgrade


----------



## deleted221210 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes it's a laptop


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you cant overclock laptops they cant take the heat and upgrading any of their internal parts other than the hard drive is difficult, expensive and a waste of time


----------



## Alec22 (Jun 27, 2007)

Did you say your graphics card only had 2MB Memory?? If you want to play any good games you will atleast need a card with 256DDR2 memory.


----------

